# Hamburg April 25th



## herper99

Hey Everybody,

I just wanted to let you know that a few of us DBers will be sharing a table at the April 25th Hamburg show. Make sure you stop by to see us and chat. It will be me, along with Phil (Philsuma), and Matt (Melas), as well as some frogs from George (GBIII). It looks like we will have a nice selection of frogs, plants, vivs, and other supplies. We will be listed under "Rainforest Creations."

Who's planning on coming?


----------



## flyangler18

If we fail to advance during playoffs, I'll be there!


----------



## Adven2er

I should be there. I look forward to meeting you guys. What frogs will you be bringing? I am now in the planning stages of building a new viv. I might pick up one of those Exos'. I'm looking for 18x18x24. I'm sort of on the fence right now about buying frogs yet but I might not turn down a good deal.


----------



## NathanB

i'll be there


----------



## DCreptiles

i will deff be there.. and bringing money!!! which means this week im off to get some tanks and such.


----------



## Philsuma

Outed ! 

Chris will also be signing autographs....


----------



## DCreptiles

no autographs more frogs!


----------



## herper99

flyangler18 said:


> If we fail to advance during playoffs, I'll be there!


I wish you luck, but if you will be there, let me know so I can get your vitattus to you.


----------



## herper99

Adven2er said:


> I should be there. I look forward to meeting you guys. What frogs will you be bringing? I am now in the planning stages of building a new viv. I might pick up one of those Exos'. I'm looking for 18x18x24. I'm sort of on the fence right now about buying frogs yet but I might not turn down a good deal.


We will have some Vivs there, so don't buy any yet. In fact, here is a list of some of the stuff we will have:

Frogs
solarte froglets - 3 - 4
imitator froglets - 2
intermedius froglet - 1
leucs - 2 
auratus - 4 - 6
azureus - 4 - 6 
Alanis Probable Male - 1 
BL Vents ~ 10
Suriname Cobalts - 2 -3
Possibly other various pumilio

Feeders/Supplies
Zoo-Med vivs 
Custom planted vivs/tanks 
Plants
10 & 20 high vert conversion kits 
Melos (vestigial & apterus), Hydei, Bean Beetles, & Springtails


----------



## boogsawaste

*Shrugs* Work again.


----------



## GBIII

Wish I could be there as well. Have a great time guys.


----------



## Brian Fischer

I'll be there in the morning. I'll keep an eye out for your table.

-Brian


----------



## melas

herper99 said:


> We will be listed under "Rainforest Creations."


Haha! Now that I know we have a name I guess I'll have to make a sign!


----------



## kawickstrom

I will be there


----------



## herper99

melas said:


> Haha! Now that I know we have a name I guess I'll have to make a sign!


HA! It's already done Matt.


----------



## NathanB

how fancy!


----------



## melas

Dang Jackie! Decent!


----------



## herper99

bussardnr said:


> how fancy!


Thanks! My buddy makes them at work, so he made one for me.


----------



## kawickstrom

The sign looks nice Chris..


----------



## Philsuma

.....and the bar goes higher....


Well, it looks like we are going to have a little sumthin sumthin for the PDF crowd this go around huh?

I'm going down south for a few, here shortly and I'll hit up another one of our friends down there for some exceptional animals. 

The people have spoken


----------



## DCreptiles

phil if your going south again please give me one of the first dibs on the animals you bring back. my Basti's are the pride of my collection. and also i wont be purchasing any tanks considering you guys will have vivs and stuff there so ill fish through your stuff first befor going else where.. KEEP IT IN THE CIRCLE! btw love the sign.


----------



## GBIII

Darn Chris... You didn't tell me you goin' all professional like.... The sign looks great!


----------



## herper99

LOL... Thanks guys.

If you are looking for Pums. Check out what Phil brings back for sure. Like Derek said, these are "cherry", hand-picked frogs from the friends in FLA.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I'll have a table. Will be selling an Autatus, Leucs, Azureus, 1 adult male citronella, 1 bl Vent. Flightless and wignless melanos, hydei, been beetles, supplies and 10 gal setups.
I'm looking for female vittatus, female citronellas and male aurotaenia for sale or trade. 
See you all then!
Keith


----------



## NathanB

I would be interested in some E. hahneli depending on price. lmk if anyone can dig them up


----------



## DCreptiles

cant wait for this show. this is the first time in a long time that iv been excited to go to a show, even more fun to see all da mads guys again cant wait. looking foward to seeing the pums and pre made set ups these dudes masterminded.


----------



## Dean

Anyone from Long Island going? I'm thinking road trip split gas and frog conversation.


----------



## catman25

is any one from ny going , central ny , Im from syracuse area , either wanted someone to pick up some frogs for me or join me in trip?? Pm me ,


----------



## macspoison

Hamburg is going to be loaded in frogs! I'm looking for a few things as well.. I'll have a table but I need a few pums to come home with me!!

Melas, no camping out for this show? Beer?!
Mac


----------



## melas

macspoison said:


> Hamburg is going to be loaded in frogs! I'm looking for a few things as well.. I'll have a table but I need a few pums to come home with me!!
> 
> Melas, no camping out for this show? Beer?!
> Mac


Haha! Yeah I don't know what their policy on beer is . . . considering the proximity we'll probably have with the venomous guys I think I'll try to keep as many of my wits about me as possible! haha!


----------



## flyangler18

Well, we advanced with a 77-17 win over Frederick Rugby so next weekend will be spent in West Chester, PA for lots of rugby. 

Chris, bring the vittatus to the MADS meeting and I'll get them from you then.

Jason


----------



## herper99

flyangler18 said:


> Well, we advanced with a 77-17 win over Frederick Rugby so next weekend will be spent in West Chester, PA for lots of rugby.
> 
> Chris, bring the vittatus to the MADS meeting and I'll get them from you then.
> 
> Jason


Wow, your team must be pretty good.

Sounds good Jason. Good Luck this weekend.


----------



## flyangler18

herper99 said:


> Wow, your team must be pretty good.
> 
> Sounds good Jason. Good Luck this weekend.


Thanks Chris! If we advance this coming weekend, next stop is Columbia, SC for the Sweet Sixteen (May 16th) and then Glendale, CO (May 30th) for the National Championships. It's been a season of hard work getting ready for this!


----------



## insularexotics

Congrats Jason!

Too bad you won't be there! I just decided to drive out. gonna have to find a reasonable hotel somewhere west of Hburg. Looking forward to seeing allof the frogs there!
Rich


----------



## Philsuma

Hope to see a bunch of you guys mannana......talk some frogs.....

Me, Chris and Matt will have some sort of table...probably parked next to the crotes, vipers and rescue animals in the back corner.

Stop and say Hi....have Chris and Matt sign an autograph.

I think I'll rock a Black DB Tee shirt, so I shoudn't be to hard of a target to miss....



Phil


----------



## boogsawaste

I _might_ be able to make it after all. However it would be later like around 2ish or 3. We were promised at work that if we finish so much of whatever they have us doing we can leave early. It would be nice to go but I'm not going to hold my breath lol.


----------



## mydumname

I will be there....just hoping its not too crowded, ha.


----------



## GBIII

Hey Phil... 

Only Chris and Matt signing autographs? 
Not the legendary Philsuma? Bummer.
Sorry I've got to miss it. I'll be sweating at my son's baseball game.

George


----------



## Philsuma

George,

Oh...I was thinking I could do MUCH better if they had a dunk tank....


----------



## alluringeli

Ill def be there looking foward to seeing some frogs...


----------



## DCreptiles

i will be there bright and early for the good pickings and pester everyone with some nerdy frog talk should be fun lol.. im looking for some nice pieces of drift would cork bark female orange crested and of course frogs.. (must resist urg) oh and some zoo meds if their super affordable lol. so yes i will be hanging by chris mat and phils table like a 16 yr old rock grouppie trying to get hopped up and make some bad mistakes lol.


----------



## alluringeli

Ill def be there. needa buy a nice viv for my lamasi's and some new plants and whatever else i find. I also need a girlfriend for my crested lol


----------



## GBIII

They will have some viv's. I got a sneak peak at some of the pre-made ones Chris has on Thursday. Get there early......

Philsuma in the dunk tank? I thought they were trying to avoid the lines wrapped around the parking lot... lol

Hope all find what you're looking for and have a great time.

George


----------



## kawickstrom

I will be there with Chris and Phil at the table. I finally finished all my vert conversations tonight. I know I waited until the last minute haha. Anyway hope to see a lot of you there..


----------



## herper99

alluringeli said:


> Ill def be there. needa buy a nice viv for my lamasi's and some new plants and whatever else i find. I also need a girlfriend for my crested lol


Eli, I have a few nice 10 gallon verts made up. Stop by and check them out.


----------



## NathanB

i'll be there too. i might even talk to you guys


----------



## herper99

bussardnr said:


> i'll be there too. i might even talk to you guys


Who are you kidding Nate? You're not talking to anybody. LOL...


----------



## GBIII

herper99 said:


> Who are you kidding Nate? You're not talking to anybody. LOL...


Chris you beat me to it... My first thought was ...Nate talks????? lol


----------



## kawickstrom

Me and Nate usually carpool.. Trust me, he talks but only when in the confined space of an automobile with no chance of escape hahaha


----------



## pa.walt

it should't be anything like the feb. show, crowd wise i mean. i usually get there around 9:30-10:00. so i will do my share of bugging you guys.
walt


----------



## herper99

Nate, Are you bringing any good plants besides your crazy and unusual begonias?


----------



## NathanB

ha

I'm not going to be bringing anything. I'll have a few things that the mads meeting but not like before  Hopefully i wont be a zombie from getting up so early.


----------



## alluringeli

I will def check it out 



herper99 said:


> Eli, I have a few nice 10 gallon verts made up. Stop by and check them out.


----------



## kawickstrom

bussardnr said:


> Hopefully i wont be a zombie from getting up so early.


Haha I am not making you get up that early. Only like 6:30am.. I will stop and get you a Mountain Dew on the way there, I promise ha


----------



## boogsawaste

Well how was it guys? I got out early today but not early enough. Kind of sucks as I'd like like to meed more of you guys.


----------



## DCreptiles

well guys im home from the show and im exhausted i was up at 530am to be on the road by like 630am to be at the show by 845 to just be like the 70th person in line.. but i did get a awsome parking spot.. i had a great time at chris's, PHil, and Matts table Conversing with All of them including Keith and that party animal Nate. woot! yeah! got my hope to be female vent! some good loose ends.. i am slightly disapointed i didnt see other DB members there when i was at the table i was looking foward to meeting more of you. but theres always next time. i came home to some petri dish's from joshsfrogs and leaf litter from ATL.frogs so today is a jam packed day. now im off to go buy a 20 gal tank talk you guys soon and see most of you at scotts next week.


----------



## flyangler18

flyangler18 said:


> Thanks Chris! If we advance this coming weekend, next stop is Columbia, SC for the Sweet Sixteen (May 16th) and then Glendale, CO (May 30th) for the National Championships. It's been a season of hard work getting ready for this!


Had a commanding win over Severn River today 61 -5, championship match against Brandywine. We're going on to Sweet Sixteens; if we win tomorrow's match, we take the #2 seed. Wish us luck!

And if anyone is around West Chester tomorrow, come see some bone crunching rugby action!

Sounds like the Hamburg show was a good one - see everyone next weekend!


----------



## kawickstrom

Congradulations Jason


----------



## Philsuma

And now...the review:

*Vendor attendance:* Maxed out, no empty tables (as usual)

*Customer attendence:* Down a little! Can you imagine walking the aisles without having to turn sideways? Not having to fight with strollers filled with puppies? BUT people were still buying! A lot of high end stuff didn't sell too well but there was still lotsa $$ being spent on the mid range stuff.

*Dart Frog Vendors:* *7-8 !!* Not too shabby. Lots of Tincs, Leucs, Azureus, Galacts, Imis, Vents, Quins and even some Pums. Lots and lots of supplies, pre-made vivs, tons of feeder insects of all sorts.

*DB Members in attendence:* @ 15-18 as best as I can estimate.

Chris, Matt, Keith and I personally referred 6 people to Dendroboard and even wrote down the name for them to access later....too bad there isn't a DB promo media packet available for shows.....hmmmmmm....

*Rare / unusual animal:* Cuban False Chameleon 
_Chamaeleolis chamaeleonides_ 

_Chamaeleolis barbatus _actually.....used to be in the _Anolis _Genus.....Cuban _bearded _false Chameleon.

$200.00 each. From the Hamm show and CB. Cool animal that I have never seen in over 20 years of nationwide show attendence. Supposedly likes cool temps...I was tempted to buy all 5......

all and all....a VERY good time had by our group.


----------



## kawickstrom

As always great review Phil..

I wish I could have seen those False Chameleons in person. They sound really cool.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Great seeing/meeting many of you at the show today! Not a bad show after all, despite the minimal crowds. My favorite frog siting was the black and gray auratus-like darts that Regal had. Does anyone know what these are or if they are a pure line/morph? Pretty cool, regardless.

Unfortunaltely, no vitatus. I have 2 males and am looking for a couple of females. If you know anyone who has them for sale/trade, pls let me know!

Keith


----------



## Philsuma

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Great seeing/meeting many of you at the show today! Not a bad show after all, despite the minimal crowds. My favorite frog siting was the black and gray auratus-like darts that Regal had. Does anyone know what these are or if they are a pure line/morph? Pretty cool, regardless.
> 
> Unfortunaltely, no vitatus. I have 2 males and am looking for a couple of females. If you know anyone who has them for sale/trade, pls let me know!
> 
> Keith


Keith....I have some adult sexed _P. Vitatus _that I can hook you up with. 

Nice meeting you as well.....hopefully you can make the MADS meeting next Sunday

Phil


----------



## NathanB

That was pretty cool, i think i might try propagating some plants and maybe building a vert...hmmm


----------



## alexden

hi...bought my 1st frog and viv today at the show today(the $40 one) and want to say thanks for all the help! Any info on auratus would be awsome as i am new to this!!!


----------



## kawickstrom

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Great seeing/meeting many of you at the show today! Not a bad show after all, despite the minimal crowds. *My favorite frog siting was the black and gray auratus-like darts that Regal had. Does anyone know what these are or if they are a pure line/morph*? Pretty cool, regardless.
> 
> Unfortunaltely, no vitatus. I have 2 males and am looking for a couple of females. If you know anyone who has them for sale/trade, pls let me know!
> 
> Keith


Those were Campana Auratus. They are a morph from panama. Very cool. I want to get some someday.


----------



## insularexotics

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Great seeing/meeting many of you at the show today! Not a bad show after all, despite the minimal crowds. My favorite frog siting was the black and gray auratus-like darts that Regal had. Does anyone know what these are or if they are a pure line/morph? Pretty cool, regardless.
> Keith


Kieth,
I asked Troy. And I am pretty sure they were campana auratus. I believe they lighten up some as they age, but I'm sure someone else could verify/refute that.

Everyone-
It was great putting faces with screen names. Came home with a new tank, 2 Almirante/Man Creek pums, three gold mantellas and a bunch of feeders (crickets, roaches, bean beetles, termites). Bought all of that by noon too!!

Rich


----------



## kawickstrom

alexden said:


> hi...bought my 1st frog and viv today at the show today(the $40 one) and want to say thanks for all the help! Any info on auratus would be awsome as i am new to this!!!


Welcome to the Board Alex!

This should help..

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14619-dendrobates-auratus-novice.html


----------



## alluringeli

Hey guys I had a great time. didnt like waking up at 540am on my day off but it was wirth it. I had fun hanging out and talking with the guys. Got to see a lot of great looking frogs to bad no crested gecko for my sam. I got me two beautiful orange lamasi's which i love thanks chris. they are nice and fat and healthy. they love there new home especially the java moss lol. I need some more plants for there tank. Cant wait to go to scotts to check out his collection looking foward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

kawickstrom said:


> Those were Campana Auratus. They are a morph from panama. Very cool. I want to get some someday.


Thanks guys. I should have picked them up, but held of as Troy was not too sure on the purity of the lineage.


----------



## herper99

Just to reiterate, it was a great time. I am enjoying meeting the DB people and making new friendships. Thanks to everybody who stopped by to chat and hang out at the table. 

I think we definitely introduced some new people to dendroboard (Kyle, Phil may be onto something about the media/promo kit). People were literally copying the name of the site right from Phil's shirt. That was pretty funny. 

Alex, I'm happy to see you are finding your way around the site so quickly. Keep reading and learn as much as you can. Next time you will be ready to make you own vivarium. All the info you need is right here for you. Welcome to the board and the wonderful and addicting world of dart frogs! 

Also, I forgot to ask where you were from, but I am fairly local to the show. If you need anything, or want to stop by to check out my set-ups, let me know.

And Derek, don't worry, I whispered sweet nothing's to your vent. LOL...


----------



## alluringeli

lol thats to cute

(And Derek, don't worry, I whispered sweet nothing's to your vent. LOL..)


----------



## Ed

Sounds like I missed a good group, I was intending to go as I had some money to spend and to check stuff out but I got called into work since we were short handed. 

sorry I missed the fun everyone. 

Ed


----------



## melas

Ed said:


> Sounds like I missed a good group, I was intending to go as I had some money to spend and to check stuff out but I got called into work since we were short handed.
> 
> sorry I missed the fun everyone.
> 
> Ed


It's okay Ed . . . you can make it up to us on Sunday when you come drink beer with us at Scott's!


----------



## Ed

As much as I would love to come and drink beer on Sundays, due to being short handed I don't think I can get off work to come.. so you'll have to drink them for me. 

Ed


----------



## melas

Ed said:


> As much as I would love to come and drink beer on Sundays, due to being short handed I don't think I can get off work to come.. so you'll have to drink them for me.
> 
> Ed


I'll write you a note . . . it's cool.


----------



## DCreptiles

And Derek, don't worry, I whispered sweet nothing's to your vent. LOL...[/QUOTE]



yes! i think you whispered to her soo much shes in love with you and not my male vent! nahh im just kidding i came home and i let her join him in a quarentine tank since im re dueing their viv for their new home and right away they were hanging under the same leaf out of the other 6 or 7 pieces in the viv. so theys eem to be getting along well.. man i had a blast just meeting new ppl and like you said introducing more ppl to DB.. I deff gotta get a dendroboard t shirt i really liked it.. soon we will have a clan of db froggers wearing the same shirt at the tolls.. we should get them personalized lol ( DCreptiles ) but good news is i get to drink with you guys sunday yay!!


----------



## alluringeli

lol can i have one of them dendroboard shirts in a teal size small lol. hey i'd wear it to the meet.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Had a great time at Hamburg. Waited in line for 3/4's of an hour (brought the Ipod) wasn't to bad watching the crowd coming & going. Found the stand I was looking for, the boys where there smiling there faces off , having a good time. Chris, the Alanis looks sweet can't wait to pair them after QT, thanks again (The stand & sign looked great)! I guess you guys can start calling me the "Breeze", I hate to hit & run all the time but if you don't ride a motorcycle you wouldn't understand!! By the way I checked the 7 day forecast (if you can believe the weather person) & it looks like rain on the 3rd so the "Breeze" will probably be able to make the meeting in a cage (car). Anyone interested in a swap I've got two mature male Surinam Cobalts looking for a female, also have 8 black & green arautus (Josh's line) $25.00 ea. or what you got ? I am going to attempt my skills at attaching pics. So hope it works, 1st pic. Melas (Matt) 2nd pic Philsuma (Phil) promoting the board as always!! Chris sorry I didn't get your pic was to excited about the frog I got. I got Nate to say Hello, was afraid to get his pic just kidding. Sorry to the folks I didn't get to meet had a rather good time. Picked up a pair of William's Least Gecko's, Mike can you bring me a female so I can form a trio? Scott look forward to seeing you again as always UDA!! Matt can you get me a 2XL MADS t-shirt, let me know the cost (keep in mind I'm retired, Obama's killing my check I might have to move up to PA. where they don't tax retirees) !! I'll have to be good on Sat. night as I'll have to be up early! Not a problem just an ADDICTION (frog Type A). 
C U There

Cheers 
Bob Fraser


----------



## melas

TOO FUNNY Fraser! I'm glad I caught you trying to snag that first pic! Haha! As far as the T-shirt . . . I'll have to check into it. Don't know if I'll have enough time to get them made by Sunday - I DO have a friend who does that kind of stuff but I'm not sure what his turn around time is like. So if I did make a t-shirt who else wants one? To one-off a shirt would probably be pretty expensive. So I guess I'd like to know what the interest would be from you folks. *WHO WANTS A T-SHIRT? What color should we get?*


----------



## Philsuma

I'll take a couple!


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> I'll take a couple!


I would like one also.


----------



## kawickstrom

herper99 said:


> I would like one also.


I want one too.. I say black for color, since black goes with everything. And the black one Phil has looks sweeeet..


----------



## mydumname

Nice meeting you guys Saturday, though brief....sorry for that. Normally would have stayed and chatted some more but I was on a hunt for the borneo's. Of course I found the vendor in the last row, haha. After I got them....I totally forgot to stop by.


----------



## melas

mydumname said:


> Nice meeting you guys Saturday, though brief....sorry for that. Normally would have stayed and chatted some more but I was on a hunt for the borneo's. Of course I found the vendor in the last row, haha. After I got them....I totally forgot to stop by.


What did you end up picking up? Was it that bald guy along the wall? If so he has some nice snakes! I spoke with him for a while at the last Carlisle show.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Black or Dark Blue works for me. Do what you can Matt, no rush here.


----------



## mydumname

Yeah he was bald, or shaved head, but younger, pretty big dude.

I picked up 1.1 borneo pythons that are het for albino. And also a 1.2 group of spotted pythons. No frogs, haha.


----------



## melas

mydumname said:


> Yeah he was bald, or shaved head, but younger, pretty big dude.
> 
> I picked up 1.1 borneo pythons that are het for albino. And also a 1.2 group of spotted pythons. No frogs, haha.


Yeah that's him! Sounds like a good day! Did you see the clutch of spotted pythons that were coming out of their eggs? That was pretty neat. He wanted way too much for them though.


----------



## mydumname

Yeah I saw that, it was pretty cool. I got my spotteds from someone else in that row. How much was he asking? And I dont believe he had them labeled as far as sexes....I wanna say they were all in the same container.


----------



## melas

Yeah they weren't sexed as many of them only had the eggs pipped. He wanted $75 each for them. None of them had eaten yet . . . I'd want a crazy low price to take on that risk (though spotted pythons typically aren't very fussy with that first meal). Very cool!


----------



## GBIII

Anyone else see the Fox 29 News report on the Hamburg show? Yep, in the background of the opening shot, there he was our very own Herper99. That's right kids, someone famous walks among us. lol Congrats Chris for making the news... too bad the report focused on cobras and alligators trying to make us sound like we all have a few screws loose. 
George


----------



## melas

Yeah I saw that camera going around and even commented on it to the guys. I knew they weren't there to "uplift" the hobby . . .


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Yes, that was pretty cool. I guess poison frogs are not cool enough (even though they could kill everything else in the room if we were in the wild) as they walked right by w/o interest. Well, at least they put a nice backgound shot of Frogs 'N' Things on the news clip!!!!

Keiith


----------



## GBIII

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Yes, that was pretty cool. I guess poison frogs are not cool enough (even though they could kill everything else in the room if we were in the wild) as they walked right by w/o interest. Well, at least they put a nice backgound shot of Frogs 'N' Things on the news clip!!!!
> 
> Keiith



How'd I miss that. I saw Chris but didn't even see the Frog's N Things banner... Sorry Keith.

Most of the shots were very quick except when they were focusing in on the alligator and the guy selling the cobra's. Even had their "guide" admit on camera that alligators don't make good pets enhancing the these guys are crazy story line. lol.


----------



## Ed

Did you catch that the hook was the legislation in congress to regulate/ban ownership/transport of these animals and they really didn't distinguish between leopard geckos and cobras? 


Ed


----------



## Philsuma

Did they mention that the Author....Christy.....of "the lizard king" book fame, was there?

There is talk of a made for TV movie as well as another book.

Heck there was the next Van Nostrand X3 walking around while he was there!

Too funny


----------



## Ed

He was thier guide... 

Sometime at one of the get togethers, ask me about the stars of that book... I've dealt met/dealt with all of the major herp people in that book at one time or another.... 

Ed


----------

